Ask HN: What new skills/technologies are you learning in your free time? Nov'17 - rm2904
======
mindcrime
Well... I just started the GIS specialization on Coursera, and I'm also taking
the "Statistics with R" sequence on Coursera, along with Geoffrey Hinton's
Neural Networks class.

I've also been reading _Engineering General Intelligence_ by Ben Goertzel, et
al. I've also been working through a book on automated abductive inference.

So pretty much mostly AI/ML stuff. The GIS thing is mostly about the fact that
we're doing some location oriented stuff at my $dayjob and I thought it might
be useful to pick up some skills in that area.

~~~
rm2904
Great. AI/ML is definitely relevant in today's world. Udacity also has a
course in participation with Lyft - "Intro to Self Driving Cars". I bet a lot
of people will also find that useful.

